# Insurance Predicament



## kryan31 (May 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I'm an American citizen who has been living in SA for 3 years with my husband (SA Citizen). I've been on Discovery Insurance since I've been here, and had my son in Pretoria which was all covered under Discovery.

We had planned (and still are) to move back to the states in October, but I just found out I'm 4 weeks pregnant. We still want to move back around the same time, but was wondering how I can be covered under insurance there if I'm already pregnant. Some insurances consider pregnancy a pre-existing condition. Is there an exception if I'm fully insured here, yet my circumstance is only that I'm moving to another country in the middle of my pregnancy. 

Can anyone help me with this or give me some insight? I don't want to have to stay in SA to have the baby just because of insurance, but will do so if I need to.

Thank you all!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

kryan31 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm an American citizen who has been living in SA for 3 years with my husband (SA Citizen). I've been on Discovery Insurance since I've been here, and had my son in Pretoria which was all covered under Discovery.
> 
> ...


Hi,

1. If you are already covered by Discovery then it's not going to be a problem. 
It also doesn't matter that you are moving in the middle of your pregnancy. Providing you and the baby are healthy enough to travel. 

2. Make sure you start getting your husband his visa (IR1) so he can enter the USA. You can file directly in S.A. since you have been in S.A. for 3 years I assume on a visa?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

If you are moving back to the USA - then pre-existing conditions are no longer an issue due to ACA. Unless you have a job secured in the states - you might want to check www.healthcare.gov. You have a life changing event - so you can enroll in individual insurance. You need about a month in advance for it to kick in - but you'll be able to get covered. I just moved back in march because of my pregnancy and this is what I did. 

The coverage is actually pretty good for maternal stuff - so a lot of the things that weren't covered are now covered. For example - I just found out that I am getting a free breast pump since ACA now covers that. Feel free to ask away - I'll help if I can.

I'm not sure if it will be as easy for your husband to get coverage - but you can do international insurance to bridge the gap while you figure it out.


----------

